# Mon antiquité marche toujours



## Seventeen (18 Février 2011)

Pour changer un petit sujet qui ne se rapporte pas à un problème informatique ou mécanique. En fait zéro problèmes. Dressez le portrait reconfiguré de votre machine antique qui tourne encore. (Parce-que je doute qu'elle tourne toujours dans sa config d'origine).

Donc pour commencer : Au bureau nous avons toujours un PPC G5 1.8 de 2003, en parfait état de marche, fonctionnant sous Leopard. Il sert a graver des DVD, retoucher des photos, maquetter, encoder ou reencoder des videos etc. + toutes l'utilisation habituelle (surf, mails...)

Voici un aperçu des modifs apportées :

- 512mb ram d'origine zappée, remplacée par 8gb de RAM Crucial.

- Disque de boot d'origine zappé, remplacé par SSD Vertex 2 Series 80 Go 2.5" SATA II 

- Disque additionel ajouté dans la deuxième baie de stockage 2 To (2000Go) SATA II 3,5" Western Digital Caviar Green 5400 tr 64 Mo WD20EARS - WESTERN DIGITAL, scindé en trois partitions GUID, une étant dédiée aux downloads, scratch etc... (pratique puisqu'on peut la ré-initialiser souvent pour éviter la fragmentation sur les autres partitions qui archivent les fichiers)

- Graveur interne simple couche d'origine changé pour un Graveur interne - Graveur DVD +/-RW 22X IDE Samsung double couche.

- Reinstallation annuelle du disque système.

- Entretien régulier Onyx hebdomadaire.

- Nettoyage de la poussière interne tous les trimestres.

- Démontage total tous les deux ou trois ans (processeur interne, alimentation, etc) afin de virer les amalgames de poussière que l'aerosol n'atteint pas.

Ce PPC G5 a quasiment 8 ans, et ne donne aucun signe de fatigue, utilisé en moyenne 14 heures par jour.

Nous espérons qu'il fêtera bientôt ses dix ans 

Si vous avez une experience similaire avec une machine antique, partagez là


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Mon «antiquité» est un peu plus récente (mi-2005), mais elle fonctionne toujours très bien, et les modifications qui y ont été apportées sont moins récentes et plus légères.


Mac Mini de 2005 (PowerMac10,1)
processeur PowerPC G4 à 1,25Hz
livré avec Mac OS 10.3 (Panther)
RAM de 512ko
disque dur de 40Go

mise-à-jour vers Mac OS 10.4 (Tiger) et RAM portée à 1Go dans les premières semaines après l'achat
disque dur porté à 160Go début 2007

aucun réinstallation du système (hormis lors du changement de disque dur)
fonctionne 11 mois sur 12, et 24 heures sur 24 (dont en moyenne 7 heures quotidiennes de mise en veille)
rares redémarrages (une fois toutes les deux semaines en moyenne)
deux nettoyages de l'intérieur du boîtier en six ans.

Il est encore parfaitement fonctionnel aujourd'hui. Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais cessé de l'utiliser pour toutes les tâches courantes (bureautique, Internet, développement logiciel, photo, vidéo, serveur réseau, ...), excepté pour le visionnage des vidéos HD.


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour
Mon antiquité est voisine et encore plus ancienne il s'agit d'un PPC G4 sur lequel la RAM a été poussée à 1,5 Go et le processeur changé de 450 à 1,6 Go, il a fallu "seulement" remplacer la carte airport par une carte wifi 
Cette machine est dans le secrétariat et fonctionne tous les jours  ouvrés durant 4 à 5 heures sans aucun problème
cordialement JPP


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Mon emac (2005) fonctionne toujours, dans la chambre de ma fille (13 ans)
Sur session bien sur ; tele free ,mail, surf , jeux "sims" , gravure ,itune/ipod  4 a 5 heures par jour 
Graveur double couche , ram maxi , et disque dur 7200trs ,système principal Léo, 
Entretien annuel matériel, et mensuel système

Je l utilise pour la gravure , il détecte moins erreur dvd que mon imac


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2011)

iBook dual USB (2001) toujours OK
Utilisation occasionnelle (en voyage - taille et poids) avec une batterie changée.


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2011)

Book dual USB (2001) toujours OK
Utilisation occasionnelle (en voyage - taille et poids) avec une batterie changée.
Mac OS 10.4.11 sans problème.


----------



## CBi (19 Février 2011)

Mon iMac G3 333 de 1999 est toujours apprécié dans la chambre d'amis, par les amis de passage qui peuvent surfer sur internet, écouter la radio ou même regarder la TV grâce à Hauppage, un fournisseur qui a la délicatesse de sortir mettre à jour ses drivers pour un convertisseur myTV-USB pourtant acheté avant Mac OS X !

Systéme 10.3.9, 384Mo de RAM et une clé Wifi USB sont les seuls ajouts à la config. d'origine.


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2011)

Le mien n'a jamais démérité mais a fini en "don d'organes"... 
Son seul "tort" : son rapport performance/encombrement puis obsolescence...


----------



## KERRIA (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Tour G3 500..de 2000 environ..RAM 2Go..DD250 IDE...presque jamais éteinte ne sert maintenant qu'accessoirement pour petites besognes....mais à fonctionné pendant au moins  6 ans intensément tous les jours..jamais la moindre avarie..que  le reformatage du DD....


----------



## iMacounet (20 Février 2011)

Toutes mes antiquités fonctionnent.

Les plus vieux > Apple IIc & Macintosh Plus.

Le plus récent > iMac Intel Core2Duo 2Ghz


----------



## KERRIA (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour

J'avais oublié mon MAC PLUS de 1984 et MAC SE (DD 40 MO ) de 1985 et IICI de 1988 ...seul problême les connectiques un peu malmenées qui ont des mauvais contacts....En leur temps ils ont pourtant bossés tous les jours à plein régime.........et jamais eu le moindre souci....

Bonne journées


----------



## Invité (22 Février 2011)

- *II GS* (1986, pas de modif) qui fonctionne très bien (mais vraiment très peu souvent, 2 ou 3 fois l'année)
- *Duo 230* (1992, pas de modif) des soucis de trackpad, mais pour le reste pas de soucis. Lecteur de D7 externe impec (utilisation occasionnelle, moins d'une fois par mois)
- *StarMax 3000/200* (clone 4400, 164Mo Ram, DD 7200t/m, carte vidéo PCI, USB, Rj45, boostés en G3@400MHz) (1997)  tournent plusieurs fois par mois
- *B/B@350* (1999, 1Go Ram, DD 7200t/m) tourne tous les jours @Panther
- *iMac G3@600* (2001, 768Mo Ram, DD 7200 t/m) tourne tous les jours @Tiger
- *Mac Mini G4@1,25* (2005, 1Go Ram) tourne tous les jours @Léo

Les 2 autres sont trop récents pour en causer


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

Le portable du switch initial en 2005 :
1 powerbook G4 - 1,5 Ghz - 80 Go DD - écran 15" - combo
- Ram passée de 500 Mo à 1 Go dans la semaine qui a suivi son achat
- Tourne sous Tiger
- Plein jusqu'à la gueule (faut que je sauvegarde tiens !), devenu l'ordinateur familial et dépanne encore pour du taf' à la maison sur CS3 et bureautique
- Fonctionne au quotidien 7j/7
- Peu d'entretien hormis réparation des autorisations de temps en temps
Cette machine est in-cre-va-ble ! 

Le "nouveau", achat d'occase pour des raisons d'économie :
1 tour G5 Bipro 1,8 Ghz superdrive de 2005 achetée à un informaticien qui l'a boosté :
- Updaté sous Leopard
- 2 DD de 500 Mo - le second servant de disque de copie du premier sous Time Machine
- Ram passée à 4 Go
- Pour mon nouveau boulot indépendant tourne 10 h / jour sauf WE
Aucun souci pour le moment.

Vous avez vu le doc sur l'Obsolécence programmée sur Arte ? ça me confirme dans mon choix d'acheter de plus en plus d'occase. Vue la décote rapide des matos : tu payes le tiers du prix quand la machine est à la moitié de sa vie, alors t'es gagnant par rapport à du neuf. 

Quand j'aurai retrouvé un peu plus de tréso je pense prendre un macbook de 2/3 ans et un mac mini pour second ordi familial.


----------



## Jean_Bombeur (2 Mars 2011)

Apple IIe marche toujours : 2 lecteurs 5'1/4, 2 paddle et quelques boîtiers de "flexettes"
Mac iisi porté à 80   Mo et lecteur cd externe et syquest en SCSI système 7.5
Mac PPC 604e 180 MHz upgradé en ram et carte G3 Deuxième disque dur systme 8.6
G3 bleu blanc Yosemite qu'il faudra que je rebranche un jour

après c'est dans ma signature...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
impossible de m'en débarrasser 
trois iMac 400 et 500 DV de l'an 2000 en pleine forme,
(invendables)
Pjj"
PS: je cherche en vain la preuve de "l'obsolèscence programmée" de cette machine...


----------



## didgar (16 Mars 2011)

Salut !



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonjour,
> impossible de m'en débarrasser
> trois iMac 400 et 500 DV de l'an 2000 en pleine forme,
> (invendables)
> ...



Comment ça invendables ???????? 

Le dernier que j'ai vendu ( cette nuit ) => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130497032460 et l'avant dernier => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130478625442  Après on peut tjs dire que j'ai trouvé des pigeons moi je préfère penser à des collectionneurs !

Quant à l'obsolescence programmée ( je suppose que tu as vu le documentaire ), concernant ces machines ... la carte PAV ... les soudures de la THT ... le lecteur optique qui finit par ne plus rendre les galettes 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu les as vendus cher quand même !


----------



## didgar (17 Mars 2011)

Salut !



iMacounet a dit:


> Tu les as vendus cher quand même !



Le juste prix d'un objet, quel qu'il soit, n'est-il pas celui qu'un acquéreur potentiel est prêt à débourser pour le posséder !?

Mais on s'éloigne du sujet la ... sinon j'ai deux Mac Plus ( entre autres ) qui fonctionnent très bien  et je tape ce message depuis un AluBook 1.25 ressuscité par mes soins => http://www.mactronique.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=365

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mars 2011)

Super didier !

Le démarrage d'un ordinateur tient qu'a un minuscule quartz donc ?! J'en apprends tous les jours !


----------



## lowlucas (18 Mars 2011)

powermac G5 2Ghz juin 2004...pour machine d'appoint et stockage....3 gigas de ram, une carte pci sata, soit 4 disques durs un 250 Gos, un 500 Gos, un 1 To et un 1,5 To, le 250 pour les logs les autres pour le stockage en double copies...une carte vidéo de pc en  pci en 512 Mos.....passe par internet via mon MBP...photoshop et finalcut sans soucis....avec un bon vieux 17" viewsonic.. G5 acheté l'année derniere !!!tourne très bien....on l'entend !!!


----------



## nurbo (18 Mars 2011)

PowerMac bi-G4 MDD 867MHz... Fonctionne très bien sous Leopard, mais trop bruyant pour le passer en utilisation courante. Je vais essayer à l'occasion de lui changer ses ventilos d'alimentation, ainsi que le gros ventilo des CPU, et ça ira très bien. C'est mon tout premier mac vintage.

Je cherche à compléter cette époque "plexiglass" avec deux macs qui m'ont fait rêver il y a dix ans, quand je n'avais ni les moyens, ni la possibilité de bosser sur mac: le palourde et le Cube! (ah, le cube, et cette impression d'extraire une barre de combustible nucléaire quand on l'ouvre....) et avec un flat panel display assorti. Ma femme va me tuer ^^


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mars 2011)

Mais non, si tu sais argumenter, elle te dira rien !

J'ai vu que tu as répondu sur mon sujet ! J'ai également un Bi 867Mhz !


----------



## Seventeen (20 Mars 2011)

C'est intéressant, est il possible de changer / améliorier l'alim et les ventilos d'un ppc G5 aussi ? En effet mon alim m'a posé problème il y a quelques temps, résolu en démontant le tout et en nettoyant (je pense un surplus de poussières dans l'alim, mais ca me dirait bien de tout changer pour régénéré tout ça).


----------



## nurbo (21 Avril 2011)

Voilà, depuis ce midi, j'ai trouvé un compagnon à mon PowerMac MDD: un joli cube boosté à 933MHz, que je vais réinstaller avec Leo, un disque de 120GO silencieux et la blinde de RAM.

Bon, il n'est pas de première faîcheur (plexi un peu fendillé autour de l'ouverture CD) mais il fonctionne parfaitement. :love:

Ce que j'ai pu rêver de cet engin il y a dix ans...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je profite de ce fil pour poser une petite question,
je viens de repérer un Power G4 533Mhz  (non quicksilver) dans un dépot vente (avec de la ram)
quoi en faire ? et quel système d'exploitation maxi pour le faire fonctionner correctement ?
est il upgradable ?
(plusieurs emplacements Pci vide)
je suis dubitatif n'ayant jamais eu d'UC macintosh ...
Cordialement,
patrick JJ
PS: c'est pour une utilisation mixte; Photoshop et musique..


----------



## KERRIA (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

J'en ai encore un de cette génération AGP
2GO de RAM-DD 350-CG 64 MO...
J'y ai installé en son temps TIGER...ça rame... mais il y à CLASSIQUE, avantage pour ceux qui ont encore besoin d'anciennes applications.....
Je pense que le maxi pour cette bonne machine c'est OS 9.2
Toutefois on peut faire tourner un OFFICE 2004, quelques petits logiciels graphiques simples, aller sur internet...en ramant un peu.....

En tous cas c'est increvable.....et upgradable..mais ça c'est onéreux...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Avril 2011)

Merci KERRIA,
Panther va pas pouvoir y fonctionner ?
je suis pas sûr du modèle et Mactracker m'aide pas à l'indentifier,
seule certitude c'est un 533Mhz (étiquette arrière)
j'ignore aussi le prix de vente, j'en saurai plus en fin de semaine et sur la Baie beaucoup de ces U.C invendues...
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2011)

Pour Toshop avec un 533, il vaut mieux se limiter à la version 7 à mon sens
Et Panther tournera sans problèmes, même Tiger avec un peu plus de Ram (mais si tu veux utiliser Photoshop, quelle que soit la version, il faut de la Ram, le plus possible même !)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Avril 2011)

Merci de vos réponses,
j'ai inspecté TOUT les tiroirs, rien que des barettes de 128Mo 
dommage,
si j'achète l'U.C il me faut 2 autres barettes de 512 mo,
j'espère que la carte graphique d'origine ATI rage 128 est suffisante,
sinon je cours après d'autres périphs en vain 
pas de casse-mac prés de chez moi,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2011)

Photoshop 7 tourne très bien avec 8Mo de Vram (mémoire vidéo), c'est du 2D, la carte graphique n'est pas très importante


----------



## didgar (26 Avril 2011)

Salut !



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses,
> j'ai inspecté TOUT les tiroirs, rien que des barettes de 128Mo
> dommage,
> si j'achète l'U.C il me faut 2 autres barettes de 512 mo,
> ...



3 slots de ram dans un DA soit 1,5 GO maxi. C'est une ATI Rage 128 Pro de mémoire avec 16 MO de vram.

T'es dans quel coin du S.O ?? J'en suis originaire et devrais y retourner bientôt ... avec tout mon stock 

A+

Didier


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Avril 2011)

Salut Didier  ;-)
j'habite la capitale du 47 ;-(
et un autre macuser se fait donner toutes les poubelles du revendeur local :mouais:
je le connait un peu, mais il a encore changé de téléphone et d'adresse 
donc, plus aucuns filons pour les pièces de ces vénérables mac qui nous passionnent tant,
cordialement,
PatrickJJ


----------



## didgar (27 Avril 2011)

Salut !

Agen donc  Suis né à Marmande :bebe:

Il y a un revendeur _Apple_ à Agen ??? Afin d'éviter la pollution du topic je te suggère de me répondre en MP ...

A+

Didier


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Mai 2011)

Salut et bien mes PPC aussi fonctionne, je vient de réinstaller léo sur mon MDD et ça fonctionne pas si mal en fait (Dual G4 1.25 Ghz - 2 Go DDR PC-3200 - Geforce FX 5500)

Ah noter que bien évidament, j'ai changer les ventilo car merci le "wind tunnel" sinon lol


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Oldmac,
pour quels modèles de ventilos ?
n'importe quel marques ?
 (plus de précisions seraient les bienvenues )
Patrick JJ


----------

